# Alarma con Ensamblador



## wioxvr (Dic 3, 2011)

Q tal amigos..tengo un problema, lo que sucede es que tengo que realizar una alarma..en emu8086..pero la cosa es que tengo que usar puerto paralelo y un teclado externo(matricial),hasta ahora he podido hacer la mayoria del proyecto pero me he estancado en la parte donde tengo que ingresar la contraseña por el teclado externo
porque tengo que hacer tres cosas al mismo tiempo:
1. que el emu8086 me este "sensando" el puerto parlalelo para tomar los valores que yo le envie 
2. al mismo tiempo debe estar sonando un beep 
3.  ademas corriendo un bucle que dure unos 10 segundo..hasta ingresar la clave.. 
...tal cual una alarma verdadera...pero la cosa es que solo creo q se puede hacer una cosa a la ves..o bien ingresar la clave por el puerto..o hacer sonar el beep o realizar un temporizador de 10s mas o menos...no se como hacer las tres cosas a la ves..no se si alguien puede ayudarme.xfa...Saludos


----------



## hh3na0 (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola wioxvr! veo que estas utilizando microcontroladores intel, no tengo nada de experiencia en el manejo y la programacion de dichos controladores, por que hasta los momentos solo e utilizado los micrcontroladores de microchip (Los bien famosos PIC) pero creo que te podria dar una idea en cuanto la la logica de programacion.

por lo que entiendo de tus pautas es lo siguiente, necesitas ingresar una clave en menos de 10segundos y mi pregunta es, cuando este tiempo este corriendo debe sonar buffer durante los 10segundos.? o debe sonar el buffer cada vez que se presione la tecla.? 

yo lo haria de la siguiente forma: 1) colocaria mi teclado en un puerto donde tenga interrpciones (llamese interrupciones a aquellas entradas que cuando ocurren le dan prioridad a estas dejando de hacer lo que se estaba haciendo antes)

2)cuando ocurra una de estas entradas (interrpciones) escaneas que tecla te llego, y luego activas el temporisador de 10segundos y el buffer que durara 10segundos (en dicho caso) si no es asi (que el beep suene cada vez que presionas una tecla) tendrias que hacer una temporisacion de mas o menos 500msg para poder escuchar el beep con claridad, para este caso harias de la seria de estsa forma.

2.1) cuando ocurra la interrupcion (es por que una tecla fue oprimida) suenas el beep de 500msg luego lo apagas, y activas el temporisador de 10segundos. de esta forma estarias haciendo las 3 cosas pero no al mismo tiempo, si no una detras de la otra.

espero haberte ayudado.!! tengo 2 preguntas fuera del tema, la primera: que pasa despues de los 10segundos si no ingresas la calve como tal.? y la otra seria, no puedes utilizar microcontroladores PIC.? ay que te podria ayudar de una mejor forma.!!

Un saludo, hasta luego


----------

